# The Lion of Judah



## BRobbins629 (Apr 26, 2010)

Homebrew PR, ebonite trim, and sterling sliver clip.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2010)

Very cool, Bruce!!

Very!!!


----------



## WoodenDragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Way cool Bruce! I love the clip and the crest is amazing! It looks as if the Lion Crest is raised, is it?


----------



## CSue (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow!  That is cool!  Beautiful the way all the elements compliment eachother.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 26, 2010)

WoodenDragon said:


> Way cool Bruce! I love the clip and the crest is amazing! It looks as if the Lion Crest is raised, is it?


Thanks - yes it is raised as a relief.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 26, 2010)

Now that's even better looking than those dancers on Dancing with the stars.....well maybe not but still way cool.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome pen Bruce . The crest is gorgeous but I don't want to know how it's done , I'd rather just admire the craftsmanship .


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 26, 2010)

+1 on the clip, that really makes the pen!


----------



## broitblat (Apr 26, 2010)

Spectacular!  I like everything about it -- the clip, the crest, the color and figure of the PR, the shape and the composition!

  -Barry


----------



## thewishman (Apr 26, 2010)

Truly gorgeous!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 26, 2010)

Stunning pen Bruce!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 26, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 26, 2010)

I am impressed. I love the relief.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2010)

SWEET!


----------



## RAdams (Apr 26, 2010)

Now THAT is how you shoot for the front page! Amazing pen! My jealousy of your skills is sure to inspire me!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with Barry it's Spectacular.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 26, 2010)

AWESOME PEN.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW!!  That is a stunning pen, very nice components.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a real beauty Bruce.  I really like your crest.  The only part of the pen I don't like is the skinny nib piece. It makes the pen look like it swallowed a bic.  Other than that, I think this could be my favorite pen you've made.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 27, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> The only part of the pen I don't like is the skinny nib piece. It makes the pen look like it swallowed a bic.


Thanks Jeff - I think it may be the picture that distorted the nib.  In person it looks a little better.  Actually its from a Churchill roller ball.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Bruce,
Like the concept and the pen. I enjoy each post you make and seeing what you are doing next.  Keep up the good work.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a real WOW Bruce! your pens are a work of art, also i understand the raised part but not too sure about the relief part.:biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Apr 27, 2010)

I Love the pen overall, excellent craftsmanship.  I am a little curious just how raised the crest is, and how it effects the "feel" of the pen, does it "bug" you when you write with it, or make you feel like you have to turn the pen so it's up?  I would definitely think this one deserves a FP section and nib.  Even if the customer did not order it as a FP, the small price of a spare section would be more than justified, just in case some future owner would like to use it.  Of course if it's for sale, as opposed to a custom order I would think it would bring a much better price as a FP than a RB, but that's just me.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 27, 2010)

John - a relief is just another name for a raised sculpture - makes it sound more like art

James - I too was a little worried about how it would feel.  The crest is about .020" high in the border and the lion at its peak is about .060". In my hands, the way I hold it normally, it doesn't interfere at all, but if it did, you could easily rotate it out of the way.  Its deceivingly tall so the relief is pretty far from the nib.  As for the FP or roller ball, its an easy conversion and most of my pens are now fountain pens, but this writer requested a roller ball.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wonderful craftsmanship Bruce! I enjoy viewing each new pen you bring to the site just to see the way you design them. Love the clip, are there any tutorials on how you make them?

Seamus Rooney


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 27, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> Wonderful craftsmanship Bruce! I enjoy viewing each new pen you bring to the site just to see the way you design them. Love the clip, are there any tutorials on how you make them?
> 
> Seamus Rooney


Thanks Seamus - I have not done a tutorial, but to many who have asked how I make clips, I always recommend taking a few jewelry making classes.  That's really where I got started.  My early ones were fabricated from brass or silver which can be learned in a basic class using hand tools.  For the most part, now I carve the clips in wax and have them cast in silver.  I have cast a few myself, but find it more economical to have it done.  For this portion, look for a class in lost wax casting.  There are a number of youtube videos on this as well.


----------



## CHEF (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you ever meet the Lyon of Judah-------------I did in the 1960,s Before he was killed???---------------------Brian--------------------


----------



## Grizz (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweet!   We have a lion in our Crest.  Could be sold to folks like me.  well, sorta.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 27, 2010)

Bruce, I get away from IAP for a short bit and come back to see this. Beautiful artistry!


----------



## avbill (Apr 27, 2010)

Very Med-evil !   Way too cool !


----------



## Bree (Apr 28, 2010)

Irie Mon! Ras Tafari!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

Very sharp and an original piece.  Well done!


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, I recognize that clip!!! :biggrin::biggrin:

Really quite an amazing pen Bruce!!!!

But, you did it to me again! Every time I see one of your new pens, I think "He can't possibly get any better than that!".... But


........Then you do!!!!:biggrin:


----------

